# Beak length ok?



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Reading another member's post about an overgrown beak got me to thinking about Simmi's beak length. He certainly looks handsome as it is,  but I just want check the length is right and healthy for him.

He regularly 'uses' his beak on the cuttlefish bone, mineral stones and branch perches he has so it should be ok. I can't post a photo of it right now, but wonder if any of you can show me a close up photo of your budgie's ok / healthy beak to give me an idea of what is an ok length to which I can compare Simmi's.

I know I'm a worrier and fuss about Simmi; your patience is much appreciated! :001_rolleyes:ied lovie:

Edit: Not sure if I've done it right, but hopefully I've pasted a photo of Simmi's beak here below:

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/sv...717_184130968_zpskyzn3pjo.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



and here is another. (If can take a better one, I'll add it. Thanks)

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/sv...717_121946822_zpsns4r4vch.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Normal beak length:










The reason a birds beak would be overgrown is due to poor care. Jenny, my budgie with an overgrown beak, came from a pet store with dowel perches and nothing to gnaw on.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for this, Therm. Whilst is hard to tell exactly, think it looks like Simmi's beak is ok...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Susan,

Simmi's beak does look a bit long and you may want to have it trimmed by an Avian Vet.

Please take a look at this link for additional information:
Anatomy, Care, and Diseases of Bird Beaks

I've added the actual links for the pictures to appear in your post. In the future, please choose the last code shown on the PhotoBucket Page to copy and past into your post. *


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, Susan.

I agree with FaeryBee and Therm...the beak is a bit long and could use a trim down by an avian vet if you haven't had any first hand experience doing it. I recommend learning from the vet first to be comfortable in doing it yourself. Although, it appears as a straightforward procedure, there are risks involved.

I would say Simmi's beak is about as long as Zucchini's beak (mah birdie) and he also needs a trim and I am going to have it done by the avian vet, but I also want to learn because I want to be skilled in budgie health care. 

I think you are providing Simmi with what he needs but perhaps only one aspect of beak conditioning (beak stone). Cuttlebone isn't a very good beak conditioner. And the beak stone is great for sloughing off beak flakes, sharpening the edges of the beak, but not really for chewing so, you need to get him things to really gnaw on like soft wood pieces, kabob's, cholla perches. 

The problem that my budgie Zucchini has is that he was never really a big chewer so I had to give him a variety of wood perches that he could gnaw on at his convenience. Still, he rarely touches those. At the moment, he bruised his beak so he has to wait a couple of weeks before trimming.

Try offering some chewables and give it a week or two. Take new pictures to compare his beak now and in the future and that will give you a better idea if he is utilizing his chew toys effectively. If his beak is still averaging at the same length, then it is a good idea to have it trimmed down by an AV. 

Therm gave you a really good picture to see what is good beak length and structure. You can use that, too.

Good luck!


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you for your kind and helpful reply. As well as the other things I mentioned, he does regularly gnaw at his kabobs and the branches, but I will try and get him a beak stone too. Also the idea of wood sounds good and maybe you have some brands etc you could recommend?..and hopefully I can get these things easily and quickly online... As you suggested, I could maybe try these first and then see if he still needs a trim. If not, I will get him to a vet.
Thanks:green pied:


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Here is a list of safe and unsafe wood that, if you are interested, can make your own perches with. This is from a 2009 thread on TB and is thorough and also gives you details on pretreatment. You can either mount your homemade perches with very basic hardware from a hardware store or tie them into place. There are various ways to mount a perch so if you want more information on that, you can PM me or just ask the forum members in this thread when you are ready. 

http://talkbudgies.com/do-yourself/39031-safe-wood-perches-playtrees.html

The kabobs and beak block are fine. I make most all of my perches from safe wood and sometimes I find a nice piece of worm wood that is medium-soft and has the right hardness for my budgies to gnaw on. They love it. Pine is ok, a bit hard, but I think Balsam chips are better. You might be able to get Balsam chips or squares from a Parrot store. You will have to shop around.

All the best


----------

